# Sail And Anchor Seven Seas 2011 - Home Brew Competition



## outbreak (18/3/11)

http://www.sailandanchor.com.au/whats_on.html

Another Sail and Anchor Home Brewing comp! 

"The Australia wide search is on to find a home brewer game enough to clone
brew an old school Sail & Anchor brew, the Seven Seas English Ale. The
recipe vaults open, a gold medal brew log ready and waiting.

Seven Seas Real Ale is a traditional bitter ale that was produced exclusively at
the Sail & Anchor in Fremantle. It incorporates only the finest natural
ingredients and is craft-brewed according to traditional, time-honoured brewing
methods. This gold medal winning real ale is neither filtered nor pasteurised
and so retains the full flavour and complexity of a living ale."


----------



## keifer33 (18/3/11)

Sounds interesting might have a go at this one. Get started early me thinks


----------



## matr (18/3/11)

Might have a crack myself..

Where would I find "tow roast malts" & "Kent Folding hops" though? I assume they are key ingredients.. :unsure:


----------



## mika (18/3/11)

Yeah, seems like there speel chequer was on holeadays B)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/3/11)

matr said:


> Might have a crack myself..
> 
> Where would I find "tow roast malts" & "Kent Folding hops" though? I assume they are key ingredients.. :unsure:


Just have a look on my site I am sure to hove some and other erotic stoff as welf . :lol: 
GB


----------



## benno1973 (18/3/11)

Have to deliver them to Victoria - can't drop them off to the Sail directly?
Was this the case with the last comp?

Oh, my bad - I only read the bit in bold, not the section above it.

To clarify those rules...

- SUBMISSIONS CLOSE 12TH JULY 2011. This means your bottles must be
delivered to the Sail and Anchor by close of business on this day.

- Non-WA entrants will have a cold storage drop of point in Melbourne, to be
transported to The Sail via cold storage. Details to follow closer to date.

*Entrants are to ensure bottles are delivered to:
7 Westlink Court, Altona VIC 3018
T: 03 9931 5333 | F: 03 9369 9743
W: http://www.sctlogistics.com.au*


----------



## Tiny_Tim (14/2/12)

Hi guys,
For anyone who's interested, my winning entry in this comp was finally tapped at the Sail last night. Pretty happy with the resulting beer; a nice easy-drinking bitter, probably the freshest tasting English Pale that I've had. It was a great experience, brewing with Brendan Varis out at Feral. I'd welcome any feedback if anyone gets a chance to try the beer.


----------



## benno1973 (14/2/12)

Hey Tim, I didn't realise that you won! Great work! I'll be making a trip down to freo soon. Any idea how long it's on tap for?


----------



## Tiny_Tim (14/2/12)

Hey mate, cheers! 
I'd say it will be on for a while, as we brewed a full batch (1300L from memory). Not sure what the Sail's turnover is like, but it shouldn't run out in any hurry.
Half of the batch was kegged and the other half was cask conditioned, to be put through the Sail's hand pump, definitely grab it on hand pump if you get a chance.


----------



## blotto (14/2/12)

Tiny_Tim said:


> Hi guys,
> For anyone who's interested, my winning entry in this comp was finally tapped at the Sail last night. Pretty happy with the resulting beer; a nice easy-drinking bitter, probably the freshest tasting English Pale that I've had. It was a great experience, brewing with Brendan Varis out at Feral. I'd welcome any feedback if anyone gets a chance to try the beer.



Great work Tim :super: 

That sounds like a good excuse to head down to Freo what is it called? Or do they have it labelled as the comp winner?


----------



## Doubleplugga (14/2/12)

will definently be getting down to try it off the hand pump. hope there will be more brew comps at the Sail this year although Matt does not work there anymore so not sure if they will still be taking place


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (14/2/12)

Great work bro!!!

Although I'm in QLD I know that the Sail is the premier craft beer venue in the country and you deserve every recognition.

Bask in the glory, I hope one day to try your beers.


----------



## Tiny_Tim (14/2/12)

Thanks guys. The beer is called Seven Seas Pale Ale or 'Real Ale'. It's the only English Bitter you're likely to find there, or anywhere for that matter.
Crafty Pint helped me put together a little article about it last week too. 
http://craftypint.com/features/post/crafty...g-with-brendan/


----------



## DU99 (14/2/12)

Nice article..and congrat's


----------



## keifer33 (14/2/12)

Congrats Tim. Will have to make it down for a tasting.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (14/2/12)

well done mate!


----------



## blotto (15/2/12)

Good job again and that article was a good read, when you said "sort of threw my recipe together very haphazardly" I thought hay that's my type of brewing!


----------



## Doogiechap (15/2/12)

Congrats Tim,
Looking forward to giving it a try...

or Two h34r:


----------



## Bizier (15/2/12)

Good work brother, I will be down there this Sunday and will have some for sure.


----------



## Barry (2/3/12)

Tried it last night. I really liked the malt profile with a well balanced English hop character. Must have it again before I leave. Yes it is great to have a traditional bitter on the hand pump. Well done.


----------



## Bizier (4/3/12)

Barry said:


> Tried it last night. I really liked the malt profile with a well balanced English hop character. Must have it again before I leave. Yes it is great to have a traditional bitter on the hand pump. Well done.


I had meant to comment much along the same lines, good beer, I had a couple of pints, which should be pretty flattering given the competition on the menu. Very flavourful but also sessionable. I could drink a whole lot of it. Good work Tim.


----------



## bruiserbbq (15/8/16)

Came across the thread while searching for a possible recipe for the Sail & Anchor Seven Seas Ale......does anyone have a recipe of this?
I always enjoyed this when at the sail & Anchor....but sadly its no longer available....so would love to have a crack at it myself!

Cheers Mark


----------

